# What's the oldest piece of equipment you are currently using



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

After walking through a local sporting goods store this morning I got to thinking. Been hearing a lot about "ya gotta have this or that". Just wondering what the oldest piece of equipment is that you are using on a regular basis. For me I have two mitchell 308's that can usually be found with me when kayak fishing the river. They are at least 30 years old. They have both been overhauled recently but they got some miles on them.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

My grandfathers DAM Quick


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

1960'S Mitchel 300...can't seem to wear it out.
EB


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

surfnturf

What year is that?


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't know my grandfather died in '81 and he had it as long as I can remember. Probably 1960s vintage


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have an ancient Pflueger baitcaster on a matching steel rod but I don't use it. I do use an old Zebco 303 on a fiberglass rod. I used it on Erie back in the Erie Deerie craze. My friends thought it hilarious but I limited out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I still use a Mitchell 408 , I bought in 1966. A oldie for sure.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Zebco 303. One of the best bottom fishing reels ever.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I still use a plano tackle box my grandparents bought me for my tenth birthday. I'm 40 now.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Me, but I still work most of the time.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Probably my coleman lantern I use for ice fishing, 51 years old and still working great.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have two old pfleuger supreme bait casters that my father had in the 60's, that i still use. Not real sure how old they are, but they still cast good and work great.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Forgot about my Coleman Lantern. Mines at least from the 70's. 

Great Stuff here. Keep it oming


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My boat and trailer are from 1958. Had the 58 motor till last year. Still ran but I didn't use it anymore so sold it.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Mitchell 300 on a Conlon fiberglass rod that was one of the nicer combos back in the day, probably early to mid 60's, remember saving up to buy it when I was still in HS ... also a I think a 308 on a light firebglass rod from the same time, they were my babies for many years, I still use the 300 combo occasionally but the 308 has a cracked spool ... also have a couple tackle boxes from my grandfather that I use for storage for extra gear, they are way older than me, so probably late 40's or even pre-war for those, and I have the first tackle box I ever got, my gramps bought it for me when I was 8 or 9 so late 50's / early 60's ...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a 7' St. Croix Tidemaster Inshore that I bought in '97 for $20 at a flea market. It was the first St.Croix rod i had owned, I now own many though because of this rod. It still gets used extensively and still going strong after almost 20 years. I think I got my $20 worth out of it.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I use my 1979 StarCraft Supersport . Been out three times this year !


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I still sometimes use my Garcia ABU 170 Spincasting reel from the early 60's. And some of the plugs I still use are the old Creek Chubs from the 30's.


Roscoe


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

MIKIE said:


> View attachment 204615
> I use my 1979 StarCraft Supersport . Been out three times this year !


That's a really nice rehab job on that boat and trailer.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Probably the two steel rods 4 ft. . I still use them when trolling with
dipsies for spits and giggles on a slow day. WOW!!! when they get a
hit friends onboard usually start laughing. Probably early fifties. I added new EVA grips and a light coat of paint and straighten out it guides
and good to go.

Gene


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I have Several 308's and the UL Garcia poles that I got in the 1960's bought them with my allowance money. That took awhile to save for back then.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

FAB said:


> That's a really nice rehab job on that boat and trailer.


 THANKS , I have a nice heated place to keep it and when I have time I just keep plugging away at it!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My perchin' rods are 80's vintage (I think) Berkley Lightning rods , 
I have a 70's era Tru Temper Uni-spin I may break out for perching this year.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a Quantum spinning reel that's close to 30 years old, and use it on a panfish rod. 

That reel has taught my Wife, younger Brother, Daughter, Son In Law, and Nephew how to cast spinning gear. Grandson is 2 1/2 years old, I'm sure he'll learn with it as well.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

1974 quahitcha and a 1973 evinrude. Have no reason to buy a 15k fishing boat!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine is a 1974 14 ' starcraft. Had to break down and get a new motor a few years back but the boat is still solid. For being Aluminum it is very heavy. They don't make them like that now days.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Grandpa Bert had a very nice assortment of Heddon lures in his old tackle box that made many trips up to Minnesota & Ontario. He must have really liked the old 'Basser' plugs because there were several brand new ones along with some that he custom painted. I throw them every year & think about how Grandpa must have enjoyed them back in the 40' s & 50's.....good stuff.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The oldest piece of equipment I use is me. After that it is probably my 1974 Boston Whaler.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am surprised nobody has posted a picture of their wife/husband!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Shaun69007 said:


> I am surprised nobody has posted a picture of their wife/husband!


Well , me thinks the process of natural selection has already weeded out all the suicidal folks.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

i still havea pack of old creme worms in my tackle bag that i swear I'll use one day


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 13, 2014)

Grandpa's Penn Reel I use for trolling. Don't know how old but it at least says made in USA on the original box. Couple other rods and reels of his too. He bought the good stuff before most of it came from China.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that is easy my wife


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Heres my oldest piece of equipment that I use. Bottom line fishin' buddy 1101. Its got 3 buttons and has a light feature! She gives me depth and beeps when fish are under boat...shoot it works for me lol. My guess its about 20-25 years old. I got it from my dad years ago...we used it back in the day on mosquito every fathers day fishing for eyes. I'll have it till my number is up.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

1960'S Mitchel 300 and 308 also.
Still got some Norman Sna-Trix from the 70's too and they still catch bass. ;-)


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

1981 200hp Merc


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oldest thing I use is my dad's fishing rod, from the 70s not sure what brand as it doesn't say but had a green cardinal reel on it so maybe a zebco, it's a pretty strong rod medium heavy action steel reel seat and steel guides maroon with white stripes and a couple of my repairs on guides 
Then my 1310MG quantum reel I got 20 years ago, first baitcaster I ever got, cant believe it still works after all those birds nests


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

fishing pole said:


> After walking through a local sporting goods store this morning I got to thinking. Been hearing a lot about "ya gotta have this or that". Just wondering what the oldest piece of equipment is that you are using on a regular basis. For me I have two mitchell 308's that can usually be found with me when kayak fishing the river. They are at least 30 years old. They have both been overhauled recently but they got some miles on them.


My body.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Mickey said:


> My body.


I have some cranks that have quite a few years on them as well as some bags of twister tails that have seen more than a few seasons as well.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

#1 Me 67
#2 Boat 40


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Old stuff... where do you start? I tow with a 1981 GMC pickup sometimes.. I sure I have a bunch of jigs, spoons and plastics that were bought in the beginning. (late 60's, early 70's) Right after I purchased my first boat I bought a lure retriever, that has paid for many, many lures over the years. It was surely one of the best long term investments. Then there would by my multitool. The stories it could tell....


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

My 1955 Lone Star aluminum row boat.
Also have a 1955 Merc Mark55 and a 1968 Starcraft Sportsman.
Wifey has a 1972 Montgomery Wards canoe.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fenwick glass and Pflueger reels. I have several models all from the late 60's/ early 70's...and always looking for more.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

9Left said:


> View attachment 205409


Break out the helicopter lure as well


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

fishing pole said:


> Break out the helicopter lure as well


Make sure you got a barrel swivel in front of that one!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

When my grandpa passed a way several years back I got to pick a bunch of his old lures to take. We just got some of the leftovers appraised and WOW I had no idea what they're worth. But no amount of money is worth years of catching bass on his old lures. Pretty sure that's the way he would want it. 

And of course my fishing partner, my old man @T-180 but he still works usually


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

1951 Merc 5hp, 1957 Johnson 7 1/2 and a 1977 Foremost aluminum 14' row boat. I have one of the early Berkley Lightning rods that I still use all the time, my son was a toddler when I got it and he is 35 now. Time just keeps on flying.


----------



## On the Fly (Mar 6, 2011)

Ditto on the Mitchell reels. I have two 300s from the mid 60s that i still use regularly. One was my grandfather's and the other was my first reel. I'm surprised they have lasted this long, but there is no reason to replace them. I would rather use them than stick them on a shelf.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

On the Fly said:


> Ditto on the Mitchell reels. I have two 300s from the mid 60s that i still use regularly. One was my grandfather's and the other was my first reel. I'm surprised they have lasted this long, but there is no reason to replace them. I would rather use them than stick them on a shelf.


Love my 308's. I still use them quite a bit. Just with they had an antireverse without the clicker


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Shimano fighting rods and reels from the 1980's and baits from the 1980's also.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

94 Tracker . Still runs like a top. It's a little small, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

idontknow316 said:


> 94 Tracker . Still runs like a top. It's a little small, but it gets the job done.


I still use my Zebco 202 & 404 from early 50's on K-Mart rods for channel catfishing. 1968 Meyers 12' aluminum boat with a 1955 Johnson 10 hp. 202's were $1.99 and the 404's were $2.99 including the line back then. Bought the boat new for $150 + $6 tax which was 4% back then. Bought the motor used soon after for $50. Also have a Lowrance Little Green Box that I don't use anymore but still worked last time I checked it.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

fishing pole said:


> After walking through a local sporting goods store this morning I got to thinking. Been hearing a lot about "ya gotta have this or that". Just wondering what the oldest piece of equipment is that you are using on a regular basis. For me I have two mitchell 308's that can usually be found with me when kayak fishing the river. They are at least 30 years old. They have both been overhauled recently but they got some miles on them.


ME !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife, 40 years and still going strong and smoking hot!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

fishing pole said:


> After walking through a local sporting goods store this morning I got to thinking. Been hearing a lot about "ya gotta have this or that". Just wondering what the oldest piece of equipment is that you are using on a regular basis. For me I have two mitchell 308's that can usually be found with me when kayak fishing the river. They are at least 30 years old. They have both been overhauled recently but they got some miles on them.


 I have a South Bend flyrod I bought in 1956 and it still works great.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I would like to reply..... but she reads my posts and I would be in a world of trouble


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a diawa BG13 I still use a couple times a year. My uncle gave it to me 20 yearsago. I was my first "quality" spinning reel. I use it mainly for titelining and saltwater fishing.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> 94 Tracker . Still runs like a top. It's a little small, but it gets the job done.


My father had that same boat. Got out a ton on Erie and inland with it.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

tomb said:


> My father had that same boat. Got out a ton on Erie and inland with it.


It's a nice little boat, I like the set up. There is a lot of room. I fish Erie almost exclusively with it. I like that I can take it into marinas and inland areas. I had a 22 foot trophy and actually downsized to this. I know, I'm crazy lol


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess I'm the oldest piece of equipment I use. 70 and still going strong.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I also use my true temper button under spin when I'm feeling nostalgic... It was my grandpas, don't know how old it is, but still a decent combo and the 1st rod that was mine.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

buckzye11 said:


> I also use my true temper button under spin when I'm feeling nostalgic... It was my grandpas, don't know how old it is, but still a decent combo and the 1st rod that was mine.


Aren't those worth some $$$$$


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never looked it up... It's by far from flawless condition. I guess at one point they were a very good selling and liked combo... But once you go Pfluger Supreme, it's tough to go back to the old stuff.
Now I just fish with it at times to remember my grandpa... It does a good job


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> I've never looked it up... It's by far from flawless condition. I guess at one point they were a very good selling and liked combo... But once you go Pfluger Supreme, it's tough to go back to the old stuff.
> Now I just fish with it at times to remember my grandpa... It does a good job


When I was 18 in 1975 I helped a farmer out with some work. He let me rabbit hunt on his land with my single shot crack down. He said I need a better shooter & he gave me a JC Higgins 12 gauge pump. I think Sears made them. It was a killing machine & I still use it today for small game even though I have a newer remington 870. Back in the day I use to clean up at turkey shoots with the full choke screwed in. Still shoots like a dream !


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

my boat trailer is a 1951! heavier than my boat.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

the oldest thing i use is my ambassador 5000c and a ugly stick from 1971 but i have old mitchels the made in france ones a 306 308 and 2 300s and a martin automatic fly real from the 1940s old pfleuger from the 60s a unispin 5 peice with case never usedwas thinking about selling some of the stuff i have i even have a lure that was bought at the sporting goods department at higgbes that has to be from the 50s


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I have and still use the old JC Higgins and Umco tackle boxes from the 50's.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My old Townsend Fish skinner, which I purchased with high school graduation money in 1964 at Russ Bordner's Sporting Goods in Wadsworth. That baby is 56 years old & still going strong. Skins panfish like nothing else! Younger fishermen still marvel at it & my Grandkids love using it.









Mike


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have many old Heddon River Runts I still very regularly. I also have a couple old Mitchell 300’s paired with South Bend Black Beauty Walleye special rods. These were from my uncle that passed away many years ago. Pretty sure the reels are from early 60’s, not sure about the rods. I use these at least 5-6 times per year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an eagle claw feather light rod that is still used by my granddaughter and myself that has got to be 35 to 40 yrs old. i have a few of these but that one is the oldest. i have some old Shimano 250 and 300 baitrunners that I still use but I bought them used off ebay. i use them for all my spinning reel fishing. these were only produced for a few yrs starting in the mid 80's. they still make the larger models. i have 2 boats that I still use that's 35+ yrs old. one of the boats is like an 82 with an 82 115 hp mercury tower of power.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Another victim of the “ old thread “ ....but no harm, good topic 
I have a zebco 33 that’s been around for ever...
my dad’s Ithaca 37 he bought when discharged after Korea....still have the price tag with it!
....THAT gun has taken a lot of game


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohiotuber am now trying to remember where that store was located. I remember where the old five & dime was and the old theatre and such were, but am having trouble placing it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

M R DUCKS said:


> Another victim of the “ old thread “ ....but no harm, good topic


I like when these "old" threads get a second wind and this is a good one.
I have one of the vintage eagle claw feather-lite spin rods I still use on the rare occasion I put the flyrod down. It was my dad's and one of the first spinners I can remember using. I'm not sure when production started but it must be over 50 yrs old ? ?








Not fishing related but I also love to use my dad's old L.C.Smith 20 ga on special occasions.
Take care and enjoy the vintage equipment.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That’s an Easy one!! The oldest thing I use is me


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Evinrude58 said:


> Ohiotuber am now trying to remember where that store was located. I remember where the old five & dime was and the old theatre and such were, but am having trouble placing it.


It was on the southwest corner of Rainbow & Main on the south end. Half was a carryout & 1/2 sporting goods. I lived on Water Street less than 1/4 mile away & spent many rainy day summer hours visiting with & learning from Russ Bordner & Larry Dean in that store. GREAT memories!
Mike


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I don’t have much fishing equipment that is old. However, I do have a Sears table saw that is from the mid 1960’s that my uncle left me when he passed.

I’ve never had an issue with you, well other than it weighing about 150 lbs....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A late friend's Ithaca Featherlite in16 gauge. He purchased it from the Shilltos' store in downtown Cincinnati. I have a box of shells from the same store. My whole life, I didn't know Shillitos' was anything but a clothing store...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

My GF and she is 56 and I use her all the time.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I have some pin mins that are at least 40 years old


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was going to say me! My knees sure let me know about every time I go out.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My Springfield 22 single shot. Purchased at J C Penny in 1963. For $29.99. Still have the receipt.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Mine is not related to fishing or hunting, but this was my Great Grandfathers who served in WWI in the Battle of Belleau Wood and survived. He showed me a few things that all young men should learn and gave me this beauty. It works like a hammer and sometimes has been! ..lol..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

garhtr said:


> I like when these "old" threads get a second wind and this is a good one.
> I have one of the vintage eagle claw feather-lite spin rods I still use on the rare occasion I put the flyrod down. It was my dad's and one of the first spinners I can remember using. I'm not sure when production started but it must be over 50 yrs old ? ?
> View attachment 458998
> 
> ...


I believe the eagle claw featherlight was 1st released in 86. I still have one of the 1st ones then a couple more old ones, then about 8 of the new ones. I love using them. they are bulletproof if the drag is set. I've caught everything from creek minnows to lake Erie walleye and big sheepshead on them.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Now the real thing. A Krieghoff model 32 28 in. 4 Barrel set 12/20/28 and 410 for skeet made in 1964. with extra barrels in,32 in 12 with money maker rib for trap singles and doubles, 30 in Baker barrel for sporting clays. Bruce


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bruce said:


> Now the real thing. A Krieghoff model 32 28 in. 4 Barrel set 12/20/28 and 410 for skeet made in 1964. with extra barrels in,32 in 12 with money maker rib for trap singles and doubles, 30 in Baker barrel for sporting clays. Bruce


Nice! My buddy has a Remington Model 1896, 12Ga. SxS that was built in 1903. Damascus steel barrels, and the thing is a work of art! The fit and finish are incredible. Even at 117 years old, you open that gun and there is zero wobble to those barrels! He has to buy special low power shells to keep from blowing them up, but they still whack the crap out of pheasants! 

I know Krieghoff's are built like bank safes. One time someone started a thread here titled "Krieghoff vs Perazzi". Unfamiliar with those names at the time, I thought they might be referencing the latest UFC title fight until I looked at it.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Perazzi owners call Krieghoff"sas fence post at 8 lb 7 oz. I say Lets shoot. Bruce


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my hunting knife from the 40s, my 86 crestliner w/ 90 hp same year and trailer. my 99 s10 to pull it, and my 69 yr old butt, a shimano speed caster from the 70s. and a coleman lantern from way back. hahahaha


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My 64 year old spare tire that I carry around. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bruce said:


> Perazzi owners call Krieghoff"sas fence post at 8 lb 7 oz. I say Lets shoot. Bruce


I've gone out to the trap shoots at my club a few times, usually just to warm up for pheasant season. See some mighty nice hardware out there, but no Krieghoffs or Perazzis. At least as far as I can tell. Some of those guys get mighty nervous if you get too close to their guns!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

You can pick mine up and shoot it if you ask.


buckeyebowman said:


> I've gone out to the trap shoots at my club a few times, usually just to warm up for pheasant season. See some mighty nice hardware out there, but no Krieghoffs or Perazzis. At least as far as I can tell. Some of those guys get mighty nervous if you get too close to their guns!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

While not mine, my MIL is still using a Whirlpool washing machine she bought in the mid 70's. Made by General Motors, the agitator looks like a Christmas Tree and instead of going back and forth, it goes up and down.
She also has a turquoise in color Electrolux vacuum that I replaced the motor in for her. Oh, and a new hose. The old one was fabric and losing suction.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

My wife of 54 years  Don't tell her I said that....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My 1963 Rapala fillet knives, and Mitchell 300,408,300c reels. My grafathers 1919 clothing shears, he was a Tailor and Sail maker. I tried to use these shears to cut up denim. I failed at almost every attempt, only to find out later, that these are designed for cutting layers of thick cloth. I kept trying to sharpen them and finally took them to a tailor. And that's where I learned about them. He did sharpen them, and asked if I was interested in selling them. I told him about my Grandfather and he understood.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

86 starcraft 210 mariner center console rebuilt it by myself, have had it out 18-20 miles off bula a number of times the last few years
. A ruger M77 (7mm mag) i bought when I was 15 wow that was 43 years ago.. still was good enough to drop a doe in her tracks 200 yds away yesterday


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those Ruger model 77's are great. I have 30-06 I bought in 1980. I have taken well over 7 different animals with it. And two were right around 400 yards. I only shoot hand loads.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Due to health I have not been fishing so not currently using anything but I do have a pocket fisherman in my truck that has never been out of the box. Us kids bought it for my dad when they first came out and he carried it around in his truck for many years and I have had it in mine since he passed away 24 years ago. I still remember the comercial for them.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

A poes pocket fisherman.


----------

